# DLink AirPlusXtremeG    DWL-G650 H/W A1

## li1_getoo

http://lists.linux-wlan.com/pipermail/linux-wlan-devel/2003-April/002232.html

http://www.intersil.com/design/prism/prismGT/

this is is the most intresting one .. i amnot sure if is the one for me though 

wardriving link

i am a little confused about this ... i know i shoudnt buy  a product that does not support linux , but i am sure theres several people that got this work and it makes me mad that i cant get it work 

if theres anyone out there that has the same pcmcia card as mine and got it work please let me know .. and how did u do it ?

thanx

[edit - i've changed the wardriving link to be smaller so the page will wrap nicer..  -masseya]

----------

## sa

I also have a G650 rev A1.

I have searched far and wide for a driver but havent found one yet.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## masseya

Moving from Gentoo Chat since this is a support related thread.

----------

## sa

I think I found some good news.

http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/802.11g/

looks like we have a driver now.    :Very Happy: 

Now to see if I can make it work...

Edit:

After some tweaking I now have the DWL-G650 HW/A1 card up and running in linux  :Smile: 

----------

## Teklmanx

Has anyone got this card working? i'd really appreciate it if i can get help with this.

thanks in advance.

*detailed info on install would be good (i got the madwifi package...now what?)

----------

## Teklmanx

btw..the card is the H/W B2

----------

## Sas

ive got the b2 card, too.

i managed to be able to list aps using the madwifi driver but i cant set up an essid so i am unable to connect  :Sad: 

----------

## Teklmanx

Sas: can you tell me how you got your card to work? PLEASE? in detail.

btw: i made another post on this card (H/W: B2) it would be good if you post your reply to this there...search g650 and post to the one made by me. i don't need that ssid stuff up. i got another card working now but i'd LOVE to get this dlink g650 h/w: B2 working...please help me

----------

## Daath

linux-wlan compatibility list...

Am I right when I say that the only supported cards are the ones which have something in the Linux Support AVS tested/User/vendor report fields?

----------

## Sas

 *Teklmanx wrote:*   

> Sas: can you tell me how you got your card to work? PLEASE? in detail.
> 
> btw: i made another post on this card (H/W: B2) it would be good if you post your reply to this there...search g650 and post to the one made by me. i don't need that ssid stuff up. i got another card working now but i'd LOVE to get this dlink g650 h/w: B2 working...please help me

 just download the driver from http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/ and read the docs. build the modules, install them and load them. then bring ath0 up using ifconfig. thats all... but how do you want to use the card without an essid?

@ Daath: good question..

----------

## sa

the cards on that list are supported by the linux-wlan people. probably a better supported list is : http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS

but that is out of date... not sure if theres another list...

----------

## Teklmanx

/me just finished banging his head on the wall.

here's what i did:

1.downloaded driver from the link above

2.make

3.make install

4.insmod wlan

5.insmod ath_hal

6.insmod driver

Now   :Mad: 

wlan loads...when i try to load ath_hal i get a warning...something about the module tainting the kernel. When i try insmod 'driver' it says it's not found..so then i try insmod ath_pci.o...same..not found.

So...then i go to /lib/modules/<kernel>/net and i see ath_pci.o  i try to insmod it and i get an error:

ath_pci.o: init_module: NO such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including incalid IO or IRQ paramerts.

As you can only imagine..this is like pissing me right off...please tell me what you think..

----------

## Sas

hmm for me insmod ath_pci works fine...

but i get the same error like you if i try to use the vt_ar5k driver, which should support this wireless device, too  :Sad: 

----------

## paranode

I get the same errors as above about the device not being found.  I get this error when inserting the ath_pci module.  I also tried the vt_ar5k but it also says no device found.  This is a DLink DWL-G650 B2, here is the output of cardctl ident:

```
Socket 0:

  product info: "Atheros Communications, Inc.", "AR5001-0000-0000", "Wireless LAN Reference Card", "00"

  manfid: 0x0271, 0x0012

  function: 6 (network)

  PCI id: 0x168c, 0x0013
```

If anyone can help I'd greatly appreciate it.  I really want to get this up and running in Linux and it seems that the Atheros driver should work but they don't.

Here's the output from the vt_ar5k (after setting the options line in /etc/modules.d/aliases):

```
vt_ar5k: PCI/CardBus 802.11a WirelessLAN driver for Atheros AR5k chipsets

Reyk Floeter <reyk@vantronix.net>, (C) 2002 by .vantronix | secure systems and Reyk Floeter

vt_ar5k: regulation domain 'fcc'

vt_ar5k: no devices found, driver not installed.
```

Here's the output of modprobing the madwifi drivers (wlan, ath_hal, ath_pci):

```
wlan: 0.7.1.1 BETA (Sam Leffler <sam@errno.com>)

ath_hal: 0.9.5.3 BETA (Sam Leffler <sam@errno.com>)

ath_pci: 0.8.3.2 BETA (Sam Leffler <sam@errno.com>)

ath_pci: cache line size not set; forcing 16

ath_pci: cannot reserve PCI memory region

ath_pci: No devices found, driver not installed.
```

----------

## paranode

I switched from the pcmcia-cs drivers to the kernel pcmcia drivers.  Now it works when I start the hotplug daemon and loads up the madwifi drivers.  Has anyone gotten it into monitor mode with the madwifi drivers?  I get an error when I try to set it with iwconifg ath0 mode Monitor.

Edit: actually I can't reproduce this now.. It just freezes when I load the ath_pci module.  Hrmm...   :Confused: 

When it does work I can't get it to associate with a known network.  I don't think the driver is working right because there are lots of errors in the ifconfig listing.

edit2: see my post here on how I got this card to work (H/W B2).

----------

## li1_getoo

can u please tell us what kinda tweakering u did to have ur A1 card work please

----------

## li1_getoo

```
/usr/src/linux/include/linux/timex.h:78:3: #error You lose.

cs.c: At top level:

cs.c:109: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared here (not in a function)

cs.c:110: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared here (not in a function)

cs.c:111: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared here (not in a function)

cs.c:112: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared here (not in a function)

cs.c:114: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared here (not in a function)

cs.c:115: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared here (not in a function)

cs.c: In function `setup_socket':

cs.c:479: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [cs.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/loser/pcmcia-cs/modules'

make: *** [install] Error 2

```

----------

## sa

 *Quote:*   

> cs.c:115: error: `CONFIG_HZ' undeclared here (not in a function) 

 

Hmm, can you try doing a 'make menuconfig' in /usr/src/linux and make sure  

```
General setup  --->

        (200) Timer frequency (HZ) (200) (NEW)
```

is set,

then do a 'make dep' in /usr/src/linux, then try compiling the driver again...

----------

## li1_getoo

what gcc version u using ..... if u can give a step by step on ur install would be nice .... i sisnt have time to install this yet ... me busy all the time 

thanx

----------

## sa

you could try this unofficial driver, this is what im using at the moment. just make sure your kernel is configured and in /usr/src/linux. make sure pcmcia-cs is emerged, unpack that tarball then type 'make install' then type 'depmod -a'. then plug in your card set your ssid and wep key. and you should be good... I have used gcc 2.95 and 3.2.3 with the driver, they both work.

----------

## li1_getoo

```
/usr/src/linux/include/asm/system.h:190: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

In file included from islpci_mgt.c:42:

isl_mgt.h:23:32: linux/isil_netlink.h: No such file or directory

islpci_mgt.c: In function `islpci_mgt_queue':

islpci_mgt.c:667: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

islpci_mgt.c: In function `islpci_mgt_receive':

islpci_mgt.c:842: error: `TRAPGRP_WLAN_TRAPS' undeclared (first use in this function)

islpci_mgt.c:842: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

islpci_mgt.c:842: error: for each function it appears in.)

islpci_mgt.c: In function `islpci_mgt_indication':

islpci_mgt.c:1186: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

islpci_mgt.c: In function `islpci_interface_list_hndl':

islpci_mgt.c:1369: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

make[1]: *** [islpci_mgt.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/loser/ISL/ISL3890-0.1.0/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4-intersil/wireless/intersil'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

i am geting this error right after i run make all 

```
0.5 ISL3890-0.1.0 compile and install

You must do:

cd pcmcia-cs-3.2.4-intersil

make all
```

----------

## li1_getoo

sa i tried ur alt install . everythin installs just fine ... when i run depmod -a i get this 

```
root # depmod -a

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/misc/islpci_cb.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/net/8390.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/epic_cb.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/pcmcia/tulip_cb.o

```

this is my kernel config 

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_I8K=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=m

CONFIG_ISAPNP=m

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_AMD_RNG=m

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=m

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NLS is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_PAS_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

```

[/code]

----------

## li1_getoo

```
root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

ds                      7188   2

i82365                 44912   2

pcmcia_core            43968   0  [ds i82365]

rtc                     6792   0  (autoclean)

r128                   80980   0  (unused)

maestro3               27824   1

ac97_codec             13716   0  [maestro3]

soundcore               3940   2  [maestro3]

bridge                 20120   0  (unused)

3c59x                  27632   1

apm                     9984   1

```

 it looks like this shows up anyways

----------

## sa

 *li1_getoo wrote:*   

> sa i tried ur alt install . everythin installs just fine ... when i run depmod -a i get this 
> 
> ```
> root # depmod -a
> 
> ...

 

you need to make sure CONFIG_NET_RADIO is set in your kernel. (eg, you need to turn on wireless support!) its here:

```
 

make menuconfig

Network device support  --->

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

        [*] Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)
```

then you probably have to recompile your kernel, re-emerge pcmcia-cs and recompile the driver...

----------

## li1_getoo

sa .. thank u very much for ur help .. this time i didnt get any errors ...

how do i setup ssid ? http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1175&question=General%20Wireless

----------

## sa

 *li1_getoo wrote:*   

> sa .. thank u very much for ur help .. this time i didnt get any errors ...
> 
> how do i setup ssid ? http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1175&question=General%20Wireless

 

i use this:

```
/usr/sbin/iwconfig  eth0 key s:my_wep_key_xx

/usr/sbin/iwconfig  eth0 essid BLAH
```

have fun..

----------

